# Service entrance size



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What is the calculated load?
What is the existing wire size?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



dogg said:


> Just had a request for a new service feed to an existing 4 gang meter base, 100 amps each. What size conductor would be required to feed this?


100-2000 amps


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If I had 4 - 100 amp bases then I would use wire for 400 amps and be done with it.


----------



## dogg (Apr 2, 2011)

*dogg*

There really isn't a need for calculated load. Its residential and existing and most of our AHJ just go by the panel size. Its being feed currently with 4/0.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I can't see any reason to do anything but this.



Dennis Alwon said:


> If I had 4 - 100 amp bases then I would use wire for 400 amps and be done with it.


----------



## dogg (Apr 2, 2011)

A couple of reasons I'm questioning this. The meter base will only handle 350 cm and is single lugged. A 400 amp single meter base requires 650 or double 4/0. I was told that the 400 amp meter base is not figured the same as 4 separate 100 amp meter bases.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

dogg said:


> There really isn't a need for calculated load. Its residential and existing and most of our AHJ just go by the panel size. Its being feed currently with 4/0.


Then just replace what's there. :whistling2:


----------

